# Why do I need or want 1.4 HDMI cable



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

it seems much of my pastime these days is spent keeping up with new technology. Both over the last 10yrs and over the next ten years. Also if it isn't software updates/formatting, then its new hardware standards. My computer today is the foundation of my continued ability to try and to actually possess technology sometime even fairly soon after the product enters the market. A BD player for $50 Power DVD9 for $70 and when the new HDMI 1.4a-b(Type D or micro HDMI) comes out a new video card with HDMI 1.4 connector and capability and an HDMI 1.3 to 1.4 adapter giving me a little more time to buy a dedicated HDMI 1.4 cable in the appropriate 10-15GB capability. Because my MP HDMI 1.3b is capable of 10GB is the LAN (Local Area Connection) connection at Pin 14 my only reason for buying into a Type D 1.4 HDMI cable? My LCD Tv is not Wi-Fi connectable (yet..., another topic)

I was just reading about a 15GB24 Type C (a 1.3b) cable for under $50. After the 15GB they had the 24 but did not say what the 24 stood for. The numbers were within the context of 3D and refresh rates and bandwidth but the 24 is not a good number for even Bit depth of color. I know the newest 4th type of 3D video is a split screen (no glasses required ??? I do not know) double image and higher refresh rates but 24hz is not enough and 24Khz is way overkill.

I don't even know that I like the new Type D HDMI 1.4 mini size plug it is a little smaller than the Micro USB plug. How good can that be (5/16th X 1/8th) ..., how good can that get? Right now I am using my HDMI cable for just Video. I go out of my computer with DVI (Digital Video Interconnect) to the Tv HDMI. I tried fiber optics Audio from the computer to the AVR but I didn't like the sound at all. Next I had a custom Furutech Interconnect made and I really liked that alot. But then I found a great deal on a very exotic (high priced) Digital Coaxial Audio Interconnect for cheap and that cable knocked my socks off. But even with the new HDMI 1.4 cable I would still only use the cable for video and I still think it is too small for everything they want to put into that cable. 

Bottom line - I do not need Wi-Fi connect ability nor subtitles which is the second use for Pin 14 in the 1.4 cable. Why don't I just buy a great 1.3b cable; prices should be coming down soon? Of the four new 3D formats I can already play 2 and I believe the additional 2 are software driver digital driven. I believe the newest 3D is a split screen scan from left to right in digital and software driver capable but how will this hit the market. I know I will need a higher GB carrying capacity even in HDMI 1.3b.Why can't I wait until I buy a true a new Organic Light Emitting Diode Television (OLED) about 5yrs or 10yrs off?

Have you seen the new LED Backlit Tv or the other quasi LED Tv's with 3mil and 5million:1 contrast ratio's and extremely fast refresh rates(these are a little more expensive). But the forthcoming OLED Tv will be cheaper to buy and cheaper to run last longer and produce very little heat. The OLED was invented several years ago by a woman. I listened to her speak to the "Press Club" on a PBS Broadcast. She said then OLED was ready for marketing but could not get funding and would not sell the patent. Life is so unfair sometimes or is it just me!??!

I had to throw that in..., I still don't know about the cable though. Do I need a 1.4 HDMI??? I don't why I would.

Greg


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There is no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 cable. HDMI 1.4 is a specification. There are HDMI high speed cables which are to be used for high data throughput such as 3D. And there are HDMI mini connectors which you're now fully aware of.  

So if you're asking if you need a high speed HDMI cable, if what you have is working, no. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bottom line here is that a HDMI1.3 cable will work just fine with HDMI 1.4 equipment Its just another way for manufacturers to make money by saying you need a HDMI 1.4 cable if you already have a working HDMI cable it will still work for 1.4 as well.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> There is no such thing as a HDMI 1.4 cable.


So correct me if I am wrong, the cable is the same, just sockets it plugs into (and the associated electronics) are what define the specs?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark Techer said:


> So correct me if I am wrong, the cable is the same, just sockets it plugs into (and the associated electronics) are what define the specs?


Yeah my understanding of it is that it is a high speed HDMI cable with a type D (mini) connector on the end. I haven't seen anything that uses it yet though. It's supposed to be for cell phones, cameras and such that require less space for a connection. If you look at the HDMI site, they have the 5 different cable varieties and how they should be labeled. :T


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been trying to figure this out and I do believe I understand HDMI spec 1.0 thru 1.4

I think I get it?

There are five connector types for HDMI: Type A,B,C,D and E

Type A - is a 19pin that measures 13.9mm X 4.45mm will transmit 25 to 340Mhz

Type B - is a 29 pin connector it measures 21.2mm X 4.45mm and carries double the bandwidth - this HDMI connector has not hit markets yet. Its capacity is double the capacity of Type A or C. Type B HDMI connector will transfer from 25 to 680Mhz pixel stream per/s equal to a 3840 X 2400 pixel image it is compatible with "duel-link DVI" found on most computer video cards since 2004/2005

Type C - is called the mini connector and again it is a 19 pin connector. It measures 10.42 X 2.42 but capacity is yet to be determined I think (can be adapted to include LAN connection @ pin 14)

Type D - is a called a micro connector it is a 19 pin connector and will include LAN connection at pin 14. It measures 2.8mm X 6.4mm (about the size of a micro USB. Type D connector is defined as used in the HDMI spec. you will see the Type D micro used in mobile electronics

Type E - will be an automotive Connection System as defined in HDMI 1.4 specification.

It appears the pin #14 has been a reserved pin all along. Now that the Ethernet connection is finally appeared in the 1.4 spec @ pin 14 we could expect to find Type A,B,C,D and E connectors made available in your HDMI cable spec from 1.0 thru 1.3c and now to include 1.4 spec with LAN. (Of course it will probably be called the 1.4 spec with Type A, B, C, D or E connector) That was the part that turned everything upside down for me and it was understanding connector types that finally put this all together. 

I know the info here about connector types is correct but I hope my last paragraph is as well. I do believe it is. I suppose demand for Ethernet will determine when and if...

It looks like I'm set until I buy an OLED Tv or a new Canon 5D. :T

Greg


----------

